# CZ-54 anyone have one of these?



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, 
I'm thinking of picking up a Check CZ-54 a local dealer has in inventory. They are aprently a simplified CZ-52, also in 7.62 X 25 cartridge. Which is a fairley hot cartridge. Also cheap right now in spam cans with corrosive primers. 1260 rounds for little over a hundred bucks.
Hey radiofish is there any truth to the frail firing pins on these? ( no dry firing on soviet block pistols I hear.
Dutch


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't have a 54, but I used to have a 52. Never had any problems with it. I am a big fan of CZ guns. I carry a 75 now. I'm assuming you're just wanting it for fun shooting. Otherwise, there isn't much quality ammo selection out there at good prices.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

harrington products sells hardened firing pins and rollers for the 52 .never heard of a cz 54 . the czechs did make a vz54 rifle


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

A CZ-54??? 

Never heard of one of them critters...... My CZ-52's are stamped 1952, 1953, and 1954 for years of manufacture.

Doing a giggle search - this is what I found.... 
Hummmmm. I guess that you do learn something new everyday!

http://tbo.wikidot.com/vz-54

Yes the CZ-52 does have a 'fragile' firing pin. I replaced mine with hardened tool steel replacements..
This link describes replacing the CZ-52 firing pin..

http://www.alpharubicon.com/leo/cz52serger.htm


----------



## Pctrex1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hey,
> I'm thinking of picking up a Check CZ-54 a local dealer has in inventory. They are aprently a simplified CZ-52, also in 7.62 X 25 cartridge. Which is a fairley hot cartridge. Also cheap right now in spam cans with corrosive primers. 1260 rounds for little over a hundred bucks.
> Hey radiofish is there any truth to the frail firing pins on these? ( no dry firing on soviet block pistols I hear.
> Dutch


Hi, my name is Rex. I do have one of these. What is it worth? Not mint condition. But decent condition.


----------

